# Shed Collector



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

I have heard guys talk about baiting deer and using a type of chicken wire over the bait to entangle the deer's antlers hoping for them to drop them. This sounds interesting to me and I was wondering if anyone has tried this before. If so, how did you do it?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

You may be referring to a bait shed. You use the wood slatted snow fence. When you pound the fence supports into the ground , you make the "V" that is formed between the two pieces of fence at such an angle, that when the buck goes after the bait placed at the base of the fence, his rack will hit the sides of the fence and will fall off, if ready. To visualze what I have said, fold a piece of typing paper in half, and stand it up with the opening facing you. That is a terrible explanation!!!! 
John


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I can visualize it exactly, LD.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

LOL, If going to TRY to use the chicken wire, make sure you secure it with more than zip ties, and use a heavy gauge chicken wire if made. Couple years ago made a few and all were either destroyed or missing. And no "sheds" to be found


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I seen some commercially made ones once that were a piece of 1/2" square stock curved on the ends to resemble springs. There were four pieces, two on each side, one over top the other. You were to mount them to a tree. I don't know where to find them. They were advertised in, of all places, a flower gardening catalog of my mom's. It was the only thing other than flowers in the whole book, but I can't find it, and can't remember what catolog.

I've thought alot about trying something like this. Maybe use a piece of chain link fence. Just be sure to do it late enough, close to when they would drop their antlers anyway. Please let us know if you have any success.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I remember somebody saying to put feed in a 5 gal bucket.


----------

